# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Tedaş Öalısanı Açıklıyor

## atoybil

SAYIN BAşBAKANI ve BAĞIMSIZ YARGI ORGANLARINI GüREVE DAVET EDİYORUZ 

MİM HABERğe gelen bazı ihbar yazılarından sonra , bu yazılar kamuoyuna haber olarak duyurulmuş ve TEDAş ile ilgili yolsuzluk ve usulsüzlük suçlamaları ile ilgili devletin ilgili kurumları göreve çağrılmıştı.. Buradan yaptığımız çağrılarda, özellikle TEDAş çalışanlarına seslenilerek, tarafımıza bilgi akışı sağlanması halinde bu işin sonuna kadar takipçisi olacağımız dile getirilmişti.. Yurttaşlık bilincine sahip pek çok TEDAş çalışanı yürekli davranarak bilgi ve belge akışı sağlarken, TEDAş yönetimi de, çağ dışı bir davranış gösterip, MİM HABERğin web adresine filtreleme sistemi uygulayarak sözde yayınlanan yazıların çalışanlarınca okunmasına engellemeye çalışmıştı... TEDAşğın ğonurlu ve dürüst çalışanlarığ bu yasaklara rağmen; evlerinden, internet cafelerden veya başka yollardan, bu yasağı delerek yüreklice bizi takip etmeye ve bilgi akışı sunmaya devam ettiler.. Biz başta da dediğimiz gibi, bu ortaya atılan iddiaların sonuna kadar takipçisi olacağız. Ve bu haberleri devletin tüm birimlerine, ulusal ve yerel gazetelere, internet portallarına ve Türkiye sınırlarının dışına kadar, tüm dünyaya duyuracağız. Biz burada susmayacağız!.. Namuslu insanların yanında olurken; hırsızlık yapanlara, haksız menfaat edinip devletin parasını hortumlayanlara ve bu paralarla zevki sefa sürenlere , namuslu yurttaşlar ve kamu adına ğDURğ diyeceğiz... 

TEDAş'ı zararara uğratanların Belgesi ve basında çıkan bazı yazılar : BELGEYİ GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN

TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
ğSize saygılar sunarak, hemen TEDAşğa bağlı Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.deki İrticai Kadrolaşmadan ve bazı yolsuzluklardan bahsetmek istiyorum. Siz Fethi Bulut ile uğraşırken aslında dananın büyüğünü ahırda unuttunuz. Size gönderdiğim, yazı ekindeki belge ve gazete haberlerinden de anlaşılacağı üzere Sayın Hilmi Gülerğe Fethi Bulutğtan daha yakın olan, Gazetelerde Muhasebecisi, Kasası diye yazılan, Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. genel Müdürünün kendisinden ve yaptığı işlerden bahsetmek istiyorum. 
BEDAşğın şu andaki Genel Müdürü Hasan Hüseyin Savaş, HvKKğda çoğunluğu dağ başlarında bulunan radarlarda Jeneratör teknisyen Astsubayı olarak çalışırken, irticai faaliyetleri sebebiyle Yüksek Askeri şüra tarafından atılmak üzereyken kendi isteği ile 18.04.1995 tarihinde istifa ediyor. Bu arada Gü İİBF Maliye Bölümünü bitirip aynı yerde master ve doktora yapıyor. İki defa girdiği doktora sınavında başarısız olmasına rağmen, Beşir Atalay tarafından KKüğde derslere sokuluyor ve buradan da Beşir Atalay ile birlikte ayrılarak, 16 Aralık 2001 tarihinde emekli oluyor... 
Son genel seçimlerden sonra 20.03.2003 tarihinde emekliliğinden vazgeçerek Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığında; Hilmi Güler tarafından ETKBğda Daire Başkanı olarak işe başlatılmış, sonra sırasıyla, Türkiye Elektrik Ticaret A.ş.ğde Müşavir ve hemen arkasından Vekaleten Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı ve Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.ğde Yönetim kurulu üyeliği, sonra TEDAşğtaki Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı Kararnamesi Köşk tarafından imzalanmayınca BEDAşğa Genel Müdür Yardımcısı ve Körfez Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.ğde yönetim kurulu üyeliği, sonra TEDAş ve Bağlı Ortaklıklarının üzelleştirme İdaresine bağlanması ile, daha önce 3ğlü kararname ile atama yapılan Başkent Elektrik Dağıtm A.ş.ğye, üİB Metin Kilciğnin imzası ile Genel Müdür ve Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olarak atanıyor....
Yani H. Hüseyin Savaşğta, geçenlerde gazetelerde çıkan ve Kararnamesi Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız tarafından onaylanmadan 3 defa geri gönderilen EüAş Genel Müdürü ünder Piyade gibi, Hilmi GüLERğin vazgeçemediği bir kişidir.
H. Hüseyin Savaş, bu atamalar sebebi ile her zaman ve aynı anda, Daire Başkanı, Müşavir, Genel Müdür gibi kadrolar nedeni ile Maaş, Yönetim Kurulu üyeliği nedeniyle Huzur Hakkı ve TEİSAN adlı Personel Biriktirme Sandığında verilen ve hiç gitmediği bir görev nedeniyle buradan sağlanan yüklüce paralarla, 3 ayrı yerden de nemalanmaktadır....
Başarısı kendisinden menkul Hasan Hüseyin SAVAşğın Başkent Elektrik Dağıyım A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğünde yaptığı usulsüz atamalardan ve işlerden kısaca bahsedersek; Bu şahsı geçmişinden utandığı ve korktuğu için, öncelikle kendisi gibi Astsubaylıktan gelen ve yıllardır kurumda dürüst oalarak çalışan, yöneticilik yapanlara baskı ile emekli etmiştir. Kamuda Görevde Yükselme Yönetmeliğine göre sınava girerek atama yapılması gereken kadrolara, sınavsız atama yapılan Koruma Güvenlik biriminde hiç çalışmamış olan Personel Müdürü Rüştü ESği, Kaçak Müdürü Ferhat üzkanğı, Ramazan AKTEKİNOĞLUğnu Koruma Güvenlik Müdürlüğünde çalışmış gibi göstererek, sınavsız olarak kendi kadrolarına müdür olarak atamıştır. 
Bundan ayrı olarak, teknik kadrolarda müdürlük alamayan ve müdür yardımcısı olan, Canan üzdemirği Beypazarığna, Yavuz Yımazğı şereflikoçhisarğa, Recep Katırcığyı üubukğa, Atacan Günbayğı Kazanğa kağıt üzerinde atayıp, bunları sınavsız olarak Müdür yapmış, merkezde özel hizmet tazminatı düşük olan Müşteriler Müdürü Necip Fazıl Bağlı Kızılcahamamğa İşletme Müdürü olarak atamış gibi göstererek, buralara hiç gitmedikleri halde(150-200 milyon TL ) fazladan tazminat almalarını sağlamıştır. 
.Hasan Hüseyin SAVAş, Ulusğta kirası 5 milyar TL olan 5 katlı bir binayı boşaltmış, tahsilat veznelerinin önünde kuyruklar uzayıp sıkışınca da aynı semtte 2 odayı 6,9 milyar TLğye kiralamış ve buralarda şekerbenk ve Finansbank elemanlarına tahsilat yaptırmaktadır. Her türlü gideri kurum tarafından karşılanan bu bürolarda banka adına çalışan personeli de, kendisinin ve çevresinde bulunanların yakınlarının çocukları arasından seçmektedir. 
Ayrıca, H. Hüseyin Savaş şu anda özel dinlenme odası ve banyosu hariç 350m2 çalışma odası bulunan binayı, şekerbankğtan yıllık 380 milyar TLğye kiralamış, bankadan karşılıksız olarak aldığı 600 bin Dolar ile kendi isteğine göre tefriş ettirmiş, karşılığında da yazı ekinde gönderdiğim ve BEDAş eski Genel Müdürü Yılmaz KARAMAN ve TEDAş Genel Müdürü Haşim KEKLİK ile beraber imzaladıkları özel sözleşmelerden de anlaşılacağı üzere, şekerbankğa kıyakçılık yaparak aylık, Ankarağda 10, İstanbulğda 25 trilyon TL Kurum parasını bankada tutma sözü vermişlerdir. Bu özel protokol sebebi ile Yımaz KARAMANğın hemen görevden alınmasını sağlamış ve o zaman Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olduğu BEDAşğa (H. Hüseyin SAVAş) Genel Müdür olmuş, şimdide Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı engeli ile, her türlü usulsüz eylemine sahip çıkan ve kendisi adına hareket ettiğini söyleyen ETKBğna Müsteşar olamayacağını anlayınca, TEDAş Genel Müdürü Haşim Keklikğin yerine Genel Müdür olmak için çalıştığı söylenmektedir. Hilmi Gülerğin ve üİB Başkan yardımcısı kayınbiraderinin sahip çıkması ile Sayın Kemal Unakıtanğın da bir şey yapamadığı söylenmektedir. Ayrıca, Haşim Keklikği avlamak için kullandığı TEDAş Teftiş Kurulu Fiili Başkanı sabıkalı Mesut Karaosmanoğlu ile Yasal Başkanı Mustafa Girgirğe bağlı şirketlerde denetim kurulu üyelikleri vererek onları kullanmaktadır. 
Ayrıca 29 sözleşmeli memura maaşının 2 katı ikramiye verdiği ve bu parayıda kendi aralarında paylaştıkları, ikramiye alan fakat ellerine alması gereken paranın yarısı kadar para geçen kişiler tarafından söylenmektedir.ğ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
ğAslı odacıdan Genel Müdür Yardımcılığına uzanan süreçte hangi bağlantılar bu Fethi BULUTğu zirveye çıkardı iyi araştırmak lazım. Ayrıca zatialleri Memur-Sen'in TEDAş içinde örgütlenmesini sağlamıştır.Tabi bu arada Sendikasına üye olmak istemeyenler için ne gibi önlemler aldı herkes bilir. Yanlız yorumlarda bu haberin yayınlanmasına neden olanlar hakkında atıp tutuluyor. Suçluluk pisikolojisi bu duruma neden olmasın. Ne demek erkeksen ismini yayınla ? Nasılsa teftiş kurulu borazan istediğiniz gibi üfleyip öttürüyorsunuz ya . Bu haberi uçuranları ayağından asarsınız değilmi?ğ
-----------------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
ğBayram değil seyran değil geçen hafta aniden mütahhit ödeme takvimi değiştirildi,yani 300 Trilyonluk mama serbest bırakıldı.Neden? Sayın Fethi BULUT'un yıl başında usulsüz olarak işe aldığı,2. gün sonra da yediği fırçayla iş akitlerini feshettiği kişiler kimler? 2. sekreteri de bunlara dahilmi? Kızcağızlar hala ağlıyorlar mı? Haberde geçen odacı Lokman 2. senedir ne kadar fazla mesai almış? Bunların hepsini çalışarakmı almış? Ne tür hizmetler veriyor?Taşıt Kanunu çok açıkken Genel Müdür Yardımcıları Gölbaşına evlerine makam araçlarıyla gitmiyorlarmı? Amasya Belediye Başkan Aday Adayı olup listeye giremeyince tornistan yaparak yine masasına oturan ü.Faruk Gültekin isimli sayın Genel Müdür Yardımcısı hakkında Başbakanlık UTK tarafından "bu adam mürtecidir" denilerek rapor yazıldımı?ğ
--------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
Tedaş ülkemizin en önemli kuruluşlarından birisi.. Koskoca TEK'in son 20 yılda bölüne bölüne ortaya çıkan çok sayıda parçasından biri de Tedaş'tır. Kamu kuruluşlarında "her iktidarın kendi ekibiyle çalışması doğaldır" diye yutturulmaya çalışılan sözde kural,sonunda Tedaş'ı bugünkü hale getirmiştir. Bu F.B.gibilerin yönetiminde (!) bir büyük değer,resmen arpalık haline getirildi. Bugün Tedaş'ın 22 sözde A.ş.i var.Buralar ne iş yapar? Cevap mı? Koskoca bir hiç..Bu A.ş.lerde bugün tek bir işlem yapılmıyor..Bunla sadece yalaka partizanlara ayda 750-1200 YTL (asgari ücreti gözönüne alınız lütfen!) ek gelir getirmek için örgütlenmiştir. mesela 10 senedir eline kalem almayan eski yönetici Mehmet ünal efendi bugün Elazığ A.ş.de Yönetim Kurulu Bşk.olarak ne iş yapar? ya da Gazi üniv. doçenti Diyarbakır A.ş.de yönetim kurulu üyesi olarak ne yapar? Bir A.ş.de 3 yönetim 2 denetim kurulu üyesine ayda ödenen para yaklaşık 5.000 YTL, yılda 60.000 YTL dir. 22. A.ş.de bu rakam ayda 110.000 YTL.yılda ise yaklaşık 1.320.000 YTL dir. Bu rakamlara bu kişilerin ayda 1 kez yaptıkları turistik seyahat giderlerini de koyarsanız 2. Milyon YTLğyi aşar. Yazıklar olsun..Sırf yalakalık yaptıkları için bu kişilere verilen paralara..Bu ülkenin okulu yok,sağlığı ortada..ama bu efendiler utanmadan bu paraları cebe atıp ortalarda dolaşırlar.Lütfen okuyucular bunları da dikkatle okusunlar,devletin kaynaklarının nasıl peşkeş çekildiğini anlasınlar.
--------------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
Evet Arkadaşlar Kimi Kime şikayet Ediyorsunuz.....!!!!
TEDAş üZELLEşTİRME KAPSAMINA ALININCA, SN BAKANIN DEMECİNİ HATIRLAYIN LüTFEN..
--"EVET BİR OYUNCAĞIMI KAYBETTİM" OLMUşTU
Elbette şimdi sevdiği,oynadığı ve oynattığı oyuncağını koruyacak vede bizler ibretle yine izleyenler olacağız...Ama hatırlatırım....
KESER DüNER,SAP DüNER diye bir ata sözü var unutmasınlar..... Bu Vatan vede Bu kurum elbette sahipsiz değil olmayacakda bunu böyle bilsinler. Namuslu gözüken bu Namusuzlardan elbette birgün Bunun Hesabı sorulacak...
-----------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
ARKADAşLAR BU AYSBERGİN GüRüNEN YüZü........!!!! Birde hafifce kımıldatalım daha neler var Mesala Yıllardır üLKüCü lere abilik yapan ve üLKüCü Gecinen bunların arasında gercek yerini bulan B.SITKI AKSOY'a bakalım ve inceleyelim o Fethi BULUT'tan azmı acaba....!!!!! Yaptıklarını, Kukla icraatlarını F.B kararnamesinin Köşkten dönmesinden ve F.B. abisinin talimatları doğrultusunda icraat yapan,Gen. Müd.yrd Sn.B.SITKI AKSOY'un (tabii ek yönt.krl üyeliği maaşı dahil) Sakınıp sakladığı ve hala ilişkisini alanen devam ettirdiği Müd.N.ü le ne demeli...?????
-----------------------------------------------

TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
BUGüN HERKESİNDE BİLDİĞİ GİBİ TEDAş HABERLERİN İNTERNETTE AYYUKA üIKMASI İLE SAYFALARA BAĞLANTILARI KAPATTI SAYFALARIN KAPANMASINI İSTEYENLERİN DURUMU BüYLE üRTBAST EDİLEBİLECEĞİNİ DüşüNMELERİ üOK BüYüK CAHİLLİK Hİü BİRşEY BİLMİYORSUNUZ BEYLER İNTERNET SADECE TEDAş TA YOK VE YASAKLAMANIZ BU SUüLAMALARI KABUL ETTİĞİNİZ ANLAMINA GELMEZMİ ... KİMLERE NE SüZLER VERİLDİKİ HALA BAKANLIK TARAFINDA BİR HAREKETLENME YOK ...
-------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
Fethi BULUT,son işçi alımlarında yine yapacağını yaptı.imtihan listesini yine o hazırladı.hala genel müdür adına iş yapıyor.takip edin daha neler bulacaksınız....
-----------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
Habere konu bu kişi (Fethi Bulut) ile ilgili bütün haberler doğrudur zannediyorum. üünki ben işçi olarak çalışıyor iken 4 yıllık fakülte diplomamı ibraz ederek memurluğa geçmek istedim ve sınava girdim. Kendisi iki yıllık okul mezunu olmasına rağmen sözlü sınavı kendisi yaptı ve bana ipe sapa gelmez sorular soruyordu. Yazılıda yüksek puan almama rağmen kendi yandaşları iki yıllık okul mezunlarını başarılı saydı beni yedeğe bıraktı.
Tedaşta çalışan temizlik firması elamanlarının bir kısmını işten çıkarttırarak kendi hemşerisi (Yozgatlı) işçileri işe aldırdı.Asgari ücretle çalışan insanlarla bile uğraşacak kadar küçüldü koskoca genel müdür yardımcısı.
Yazıda beliritlen sekreteri kızda (P) aslında temizlik firması elamanıdır. Sonradan kontenjan dışından kadroya aldırmış olabilir.
şunu söylemek istiyorumki bu tür kişiler devlet yönetimine hiçmi hiç yakışmıyor. Bu kişilerin yetkili kılınması sakıncalı , yetkililerin bu kişi hakkında bir şeyler yapması gerekiyor. TEDAş' ımız kurumlar içerisinde saygın yeri olan bir kuruluştur. Böylesi ...! ne idüğü belirsiz kişiler kurumumuzu küçültemez , saygınlığına gölge düşüremez.
-----------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
Fethi Bulut son personel alımlarında eleman başı 5000 euro aldığı, Sayın Bakana kadar giden bu söylenti yüzünden bakanın çok sevmesine ve onu korumasına rağmen bir gecede görevden aldığını herkes biliyor. Adı aşk dedikodusuna karışan (R) isimli temizlik firması elemanı ilk okul mezunu olduğu halde Fethi Bulut tarafından lise diploması alınmıştır. Vakıflar Yasasına göre üst görevdeki yöneticiler vekıflarda yönetici olamayacakları ve para alamayacakları halde TEDAş, TEİAş, EAüş yöneticiler TEK Vakfında hem yönetici ve hem de herbiri 1 Milyarın üzerinde ücret almaktadırlar. 
Olumlu yorum yazanlar Fethi Bulut tarafından göreve getirilenler ve onun getirdiği görevlerden yönetim ve denetim kurulu üyesi olarak avantadan para alarak cöplenenlerdir.
-------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
TEK VAKFI üyeleri, sizlere sesleniyorum, yıllardır dişinizden tırnağınızdan ayırdığınız paralarla ödediğiniz aidatlarınızın daha dün işe girmiş kişiler tarafından herbiri ayda 1 milyar liranın üzerinde huzur hakkı alarak talan edilmesine müsaade etmemeliyiz. Olağanüstü genel kurula giderek bu hırsızlardan kurtulmalıyız. Savcıları görev davet ediyorum Vakıflar Yasasına rağmen TEDAş eski Genel Müdür yardımcısı, yeni Meram EDAş Genel Müdürü Fethi Bulut, EüAş Genel Müdürü İlhami şahin, TEDAş Bilgi İşlem Müdürü Ahmet üzcelik, Başkent EDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı İbrahim KABUSUZ ve ünvanları müdür olan diğer vakıf yöneticileri Vakıflar yasasına aykırı olarak yöneticilik yapmaktadırlar ve huzur hakkı almaktadırlar. Yoksa yasalar bu şahıslara çalışmıyormu?
-----------------------------------------------

TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
SAYIN BAşBAKANA BİR SORU :FETHİ BULUT_HAşİM KEKLİK_HİLMİ GüLER V:B İSİMLERİNE DEVAM EDEBİLECEĞİMİZ BüROKRATLARINIZ İSTANBUL İSKENDERPAşA CAMİİ CEMAATINA MENSUP OLUP HER CUMA DEVLET GüREVLİSİ GüRüNEREK CEMAAT TOPLANTILARINA KATILIYORMU VE BUNUNDA GüREV üCRETİNİ ALIYORMU?HAYIR DERSENİZ BELGELERİNİ GüNDERELİM...
------------------------------------------

TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
TEDAş Genel Mürlüğünde Görev Yapan Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Fethi BULUT Görevden Alınmasına rağmen halen Genel Müdürlükte Görev Yapmakta. 

Görevinden alındığı halde Genel Müdürlüğün Tüm Olanaklarından Yararlanması ve üstelik Birde Genel Müdüre Danışmanlık Yaptırılmasına Usulsüzlükden Görevden Alınan Birisinin Sonrada Tekrar Genel Müdür Olarak Başka Bir Bölgeye Atanması Bunuda Genel Müdürlükten Oturduğu Yerden Yapmasına Nedemeli? 

Burası Türkiye Denilecek Kadar Var. 

Genel Müdürden üok Görevden Alınan Bir Genel Müdür Yardımcısının Sözünün Geçmesine ve Genel Müdürün Değilde Onun Sözünün Geçmesine Nasıl Bir Açıklama Gelecek merak Ediyorum.

Görev Yaptığı Dönemde Personelden Sorumlu Olan ve İşçi Alımında Bir Pazar günü Operasyonuyla Kendi Yandaşlarını İşe Almasına da Kimsenin Sesi üıkmadı.
Dahası Kendisininde Sekreteriyle Bile Adı çıkan Bir İnsan Nasıl Genel Müdürlüğe Atanır?

Buna Enerji Bakanı ve Başbakanımız Nasıl İzin Verir? Bunlar Bir İdda Değil Gerçektir. Bunları Kurumdaki Kime Sorarsanız Sorun Onaylayacaktır Ama Kimse Korkudan Sesini üıkarmıyor!..
------------------------------------------------------
TEDAş üALIşANI AüIKLIYOR: 
Bakanlık ayağı çok temiz değilki, Yasin KALEM bakanın baş danışmanı ve Tedaşın öncelikli müşterisi...Birde bu konuyu ve hırsızlıkla suçlanan eüaş genel müdürü ünder PİYADE nin masasından Fethi BULUT adına kesilmiş olan senedin kaynağını araştırın. Enerji bakanı da Yasin KALEMği araştırsın....
-------------------------------------------------
BASINDA TEDAş İLE İLGİLİ üIKAN YAZILAR:
ğ ğTEDAş kimin malı?
Rıdvan Akar, Birgün Gazetesi, 1 Nisan 2005

Yaklaşık 8 yıl ekonomi muhabirliği yaptım. üok şey öğrendim. Gazetelerin ekonomi sayfaları, ordulardaki kurmay başkanlıklarına benzer. Zira gazete yönetimleri, rakamlarla konuşan, yabancı kavramları telaffuz eden, mesleki formasyonları daha gelişkin olan bu servislerden çekinir.
Deyim ğcukğ oturduğu için kullanacağım; ğBizim zamanımızdağ ekonomi gazeteciliği henüz mali piyasalardan ibaret kabul edilmezdi. Halkın çıkarı, emekçinin sorunları sayfalara yansır, yolsuzluk/hortumculuk haberleri meslek ağabeylerim/ustalarım Necati Doğru ve Mustafa Sönmezğin ısrarcı fikri takibi ve tavizsiz duruşu ile manşet olurdu.
Her ekonomi muhabirinin ğmukayeseli üstünlükğ alanı vardı. Benimkilerden biri de enerji sektörüydü. Bu piyasada olan hemen her şeyden bir şekilde haberim olurdu. Haber kaynaklarımın tesbiti için -o zamanlar adı TEK olan- kuruluşta sürek avları düzenlendiğini bizzat dönemin genel müdürü söylemişti. Sonraki yıllardaki televizyon gazeteciliğime karşın enerji sektörüyle ilgili haber akışı devam etti.
Bugün sizlere Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.ğdeki gelişmelerden söz edeceğim. Siyasetin istihdam kapısı, siyasal istismarın vazgeçilmez kuruluşlarından olan TEDAşğın bu kuruluşunda garip şeyler oluyor. İddialar şöyle; 
Devlet memurlarının terfi ve yükselmeleri, üSYM tarafından yapılacak bir sınavı kazanma ve verilecek seminerlere katılma şartına bağlanmasına karşın, ilgili yönetmelikte bunun istisnası olarak da, özellik isteyen, teknik ve yasal açıdan zorunluluk bulunan, koruma güvenlik müdürlüğü, eğitim müdürlüğü, taşra işletme müdürlüğü gibi bir kaç müdürlükte sınav şartı konulmamış, buna karşılık, o görevin alt kadrolarında çalışma süresi, eğitim durumu vs. gibi bazı özel şartlar konulmuş. 
Sıra iddiada; Acaba Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. Genel Müdürü -astsubaylıktan emekli- Hasan Hüseyin Savaş da bu açıktan yararlanarak, Koruma güvenlik biriminde hiç çalışmamış olan, bu serviste bir saniye bile bulunmamış olan Personel Müdürü Rüştü Es, Kaçak Müdürü Ferhat üzkan, Ramazan Aktekinoğlu gibi bazı kişileri burada çalışmış gibi göstererek, sınavsız olarak asaleten kadrolarını almalarını sağladı mı? 
Teknik kadrolarda müdürlük alamayan kişileri sınavsız olarak müdür yapabilmek, kadroları işletme müdürü olmayan mühendis kökenli müdürlerin de ekstra tazminatlardan yararlanabilmeleri için, taşra işletmelerine hiç gitmedikleri halde kağıt üzerinde gitmiş gibi göstererek, Canan üzdemir, Necip Fazıl Bağ, Yavuz Yılmaz, Recep Katırcı gibi çalışanları asaleten işletme müdürü kadrosuna atadı mı?
Hasan Hüseyin Savaş mali konulardan sorumlu tek sorumlu Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olduğu dönemde onlarca tahsilat şefliğinin tasarruf amacıyla kapatılmasına imza atmış, bu yüzden Ankaralılar vezneler önündeki uzun kuyruklarda sıkıntılı günler geçirmişti. Kapatılan tahsilat şefliklerinden biri de kirası yaklaşık 6 milyar olan 5 katlı Ulusğtaki binaydı. Ama ne olduysa Ulusğta yeniden tahsilat şefliği kuruldu. Acaba şimdi aynı bölgede kiralanan iki odaya ödenen kira tutarı 7 milyar lirayı buluyor mu? Bu hesapsızlığın sorumlusu kim? 
Yanıtları mutlaka Sayın Hasan Hüseyin Savaş tarafından verilecek ve biz de bu köşede yayınlayacağız. ğ
---------------------------------------------------------------
ğ ANAYURT GAZETESİ
NECATİ üAVDAR -31 Mayıs 2005
BAşKENTğİN ELEKTİRİK TELLERİNDE; SAVAş, VAR..
Enerji Bakanlığı, ülkemize önemli hizmetlerde bulundu.
Başa akıp giden suyumuzu, ısınmada kullanamadığımız taşkömürünü enerjiye dönüştürdü. O yetmedi ğgazğ bulup enerjiye dönüştürdü.. ülkenin kalkınması için enerji, evlerde ışık oldu..
Tabii büyük yatırımlara imza atmasıyla bir çoklarının iştahlarını kabartı.
Bir zamanlar tüm bakanlıklar, Ankarağnın Bakanlıklar semtinde idi. Deniz Baykal, Enerji bakanı olmuştu. O dönemin Ankarağsında Bakanlıklara uzak olan Konya Yoluğda bi dev bina yükseliyordu. Yeni yapılan görkemli bina başka (bağlı) kurumun idi ama bina daha bitmeden bir gece Deniz Baykalğın ğBakanğ olduğu ğEnerji bakanlığığ binayı işgal ediverdi.
Nede olsa o dönem Baykalığın lideri olduğu Ecevit, ğToprak işleyenin... Su kullananınğ diyerek iktidara gelmişti..
Bu sloganla her türlü hukuksuzluğa kılıf bulunacağı imajı verilmişti. O gün bu gün Enerji Bakanlığığnda şayialar, dedikodular hele hele operasyonlar bitmez. Hayvan ve rüzgar isimleri ile anılan operasyonların biri biterken diğeri başlar.
Fırtınalar, kasırgalar eser..
O nedenledir ki ; son yıllarda Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı ve Bağlı kuruluşları ile ilgili olarak operasyonların sayısını bizde unuttuk. Bu bakanlığa önemine binaen olsa gerek, tek parti hükümetlerinde parti başkanına veya başbakana en yakın kişiler getirilmiş, koalisyon hükümetlerinde bakanlığın hangi partide kalacağı ve bakanın kim olacağı hususunda günlerce pazarlıklar yapılmıştır. 
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinde ilk defa başbakan yardımcılığı görevi ile beraber Enerji Bakanlığı da aynı şahsa verilmiştir. Verilmiştir, verilmesine de ğkime ne verildiğininğ hesabı bu günlerde Anayasa Mahkemesinde yapılmakta, Enerji Bakanlığı verilenler(!) Yüce Divanda yargılanmaktalar.
AKP İktidarında da bu bakanlıktaki ğkadrolaşma, yolsuzluk iddialarığ sürmüş, gelenek değişmemiş, daha iki yıl doldurulmadan operasyonlar devam etmiş, ısrarla vekaleten göreve getirilen ğemin adamlarğ , Genel Müdürler ğkodeseğ gitmişlerdir.
ğBakan Hilmi Güler tarafından benzer kadrolaşma, TEDAşğa bağlı Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.ğde yapıldığı buna örnek olarak da ğKararname ile TETAşğa Genel Müdür Yardımcısı yapılamayan, Jeneratör Teknisyen Astsubayı olarak görev yaparken disiplinsizlik ( 28 şubatın meşhur ettiği gerekçe) sebebi ile Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığığndan ayrılmak zorunda kalan Hasan Hüseyin Savaşğın 4046 Sayılı Yasa kapsamında Genel Müdür yapıldığığ belirtiliyor. 
TSKğden ayrıldıktan sonra 2001 yılı sonunda KKüğden emekli olan elektrikle ilgisi Jeneratör Teknisyenliğinden öteye gitmeyen Hasan Hüseyin Savaş, 2002 Aralık genel seçimlerinden hemen sonra Sayın Hilmi Gülerğin Bakan olması ile göreve çağrılmış ve sırasıyla, Enerji Bakanlığında Başkan, TETAşğta Müşavir, Vekaleten Genel Müdür Yardımcısı, Başkent EDAşğa Yönetim Kurulu üyesi, Başkent EDAşğa Genel Müdür Yardımcısı, Körfez EDAşğa Yönetim Kurulu üyesi ve en son olarakta Başkent EDAşğa Genel Müdür ve Yönetim Kurulu üyesi yapılmıştır
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ğ 2005-05-13 12:05:01 BİRGüN Gazetesi
Kadrolaşmaya yasal kılıf 
Yaptığı atamalar Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'in engeline takılınca, Enerji Bakanı Güler, TEDAş ve BEDAş'ı 4046 sayılı yasa kapsamına aldı. Yasa ile kurumlarda kadrolaşmanın önü açılmış oldu 
Kaan üZBEK İSTANBUL 

TEDAş Genel Müdürlüğü ve Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.'den Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı'na, üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı'ndan Maliye Bakanlığı'na kadar uzanan usülsüzlük ve kadrolaşma zinciri bu kadar da olmaz dedirtiyor. İsmini açıklamak istemeyen TEDAş çalışanlarının verdiği bilgilere göre, Enerji Bakanlığı'nın çatısı altında faaliyet gösterirken atamaların Cumhurbaşkanı engeline takılması nedeniyle AKP hükümeti tarafından 4046 sayılı yasa kapsamına alınınca TEDAş'ta dengeler değişti. 2004 yılı ortalarına kadar Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı çatısı altında faaliyet gösteren TEDAş, 4046 sayılı yasa kapsamına alınarak Maliye Bakanlığı'na bağlı olan üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı'na (üİB) devr oldu. Yasal açıdan üİB'ye bağlanan kurumun yönetimi halen Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Hilmi Güler tarafından sürdürülüyor. Güler, göreve getirmek istediği isimler Sezer'in engeline takılınca çareyi kurumları 4046 sayılı yasa kapsamına sokmakta buldu. Yasa kadrolaşmanın önünü açtı. 

KAĞIT üZERİNDE BAşKAN
Kurumun tepesinde yaşanan usülsüzlük; kurum içerisindeki birimlerde de aynı şekilde işliyor. TEDAş'ın fiili Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı kağıt üzerinde Mesut Karaosmanoğlu olarak gözükürken; yazışmalar, yasal başkan Mustafa Girgin tarafından yapılıyor. Kurum içerisindeki görevsel belirsizlik geçmişte Personel Dairesi Başkanlığı, üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü ve Körfez Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı kadrolarında da yaşanmıştı. Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı'ndan getirilen TEDAş Genel Müdürü Haşim Keklik, Hilmi Güler'in güdümünde, Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından atanması engellenen Fethi Bulut'u asaleten Personel Dairesi Başkanı yapmış, vekaleten Personelden sorumlu Genel Müdür yardımcısı olarak görevlendirmiş ve kadrolaşmanın başına getirmişti. Bu şekildeki siyasi kadrolaşmanın yanında saadet zincirlerini de oluşmaya başladı. 

TEDAş'ta personel konusunda Genel Müdür üstü bir yetkiyle donatılan Keklik, (Fethi Bulut olması gerek) 3'lü kararnamede Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'in engellemesini aşarak giderilen kadro mağduriyetinin yanında, Karaelmas Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. Yönetim Kurulu Başkanlığına, ardından da Kurum Personel Vakfı Başkanlığına atandı. Bu kurumların herbirinden sağlanan 1,5 milyar TL ek gelirle saadet zincirine giren Keklik'in (F.Bulutğun) maddi mağduriyeti de bu şekilde giderildi.

----------


## ayhandemirel

BAşKENT EDAş- TEDAş -ENERJİ BAKANLIĞI 
buradaki kanunsuz uyguamalar hat safhada. 
Ama Sayın BAşBAKAN konuya yaklaşımı halen olumsuz.
Kanunsuz işlere Nezaman dur diyecek Sayın Başbakan.
Yoksa sözdemi kalacak. Sözü başka özü başkamı olacak.

----------

